# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي اهداف مكتبة اهداف دورى ابطال اوروبا 2011/2012

## امير الصمت

* شاهدوا معنا اهداف دورى ابطال اوربا اياب دورى
 المجموعات 2011/2012*

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف ريال مدريد على اياكس 3 - 0 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*Manchester United Vs FC Basel 3-3* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

* البيارن ميونخ و مانشستر سيتى 2-0*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف نابولى وفياريال(2-0).* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*سيسكا موسكو 2 :3 انتر ميلان* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراه ليون و دينامو 2_0*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هداف مباراه اوتيلول غالاتي و بنفيكا 1_0*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي على المتابعة  
تم تتبيت الموضوع

----------


## امير الصمت

*All Goals Bate Borisov VS Barcelona 0 5* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف ارسنال و اوليمبياكوس 2_1* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *فالنسيا ضد تشيلسى1_1*

----------


## امير الصمت

*زينت سان بطرسبرج ضد بورتو *   *3 _1*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

* AC Milan VS Viktoria Plzen 2 _0* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*ملخص نتائج المجموعه الرابعة - *   *دور المجموعات*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراة ريال مدريد & ليون 4-0 دهاب*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

برشلونة يفوز على بلزن بدوري  2/0 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

اجاكس يعود بفوز ثمين من كرواتيا  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

مارسيليا 0-1 ارسنال    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور حبيبى على الاهداف 
وبعد اذنك تم دمج
الموضوعين

----------


## امير الصمت

*كل اهداف مباريات يوم  التلاتاء  06_12_2011  من دورى ابطال اوربا*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*باير ليفركوزن 1 - 3 برشلونة* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مبارة ميلان 4 - 0 آرسنال* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

تسلم ايدك اخى حسين

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مبارة نابولي 3 - 1 تشيلسي* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

سسكا موسكو 1 - 1 ريال مدريد
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

Marseille 1 - 0 Inter Milan 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

* FC Basel 1 - 0 Bayern Munich*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هدف فوز تشيلسي على برشلونة عن طريق دروغبا في ذهاب نصف  نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*بايرن ميونخ وريال مدريد 2-1*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراة برشلونه و تشيلسي 2_2 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *وبهذه النتيجة باى باى دورى الابطال يا برشلونة*

----------

